# Which UPS to buy for my configuration?



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2014)

Hai,

I want to buy a UPS and I want to know which UPS is best for my configuration and it must be cheaper at most.

I have the following configuration:

Intel Core i3 4130, 
Gigabyte B85M-D3H, 
Gainward GTX650Ti Boost 2GB, 
Kingston  V+200 240GB SSD, 
Corsair TX650M, 
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz RED, 
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW, 
Antec Tricool 120mm 3 BLUE LED Fans,  
Cooler Master 140mm 2 BLUE LED Fans, 
Dell ST2220L LED.


*Recommended Minimum PSU Wattage:*
 

*www.coolermaster.outervision.com/cm/images/4.jpg*www.coolermaster.outervision.com/cm/images/3.jpg*www.coolermaster.outervision.com/cm/images/6.jpg*www.coolermaster.outervision.com/cm/images/W.jpg


I already have a HP 800VA UPS where its power switch is not working properly.Should I have to repair it or buy a new UPS. Please suggest in this regard...

PS: HP 800VA UPS has stopped working permanently.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 31, 2014)

repair it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hai,

I want to buy a UPS and I want to know which UPS is best for my configuration and it must be cheaper at most. *Is APC 600VA enough for my system or do I need 1100VA UPS?*

I have the following configuration:

Intel Core i3 4130, 
Gigabyte B85M-D3H, 
Gainward GTX650Ti Boost 2GB, 
Kingston  V+200 240GB SSD, 
Corsair TX650M, 
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz RED, 
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW, 
Antec Tricool 120mm 3 BLUE LED Fans,  
Cooler Master 140mm 2 BLUE LED Fans, 
Dell ST2220L LED.


*Recommended Minimum PSU Wattage:* 

*www.coolermaster.outervision.com/cm/images/4.jpg*www.coolermaster.outervision.com/cm/images/3.jpg*www.coolermaster.outervision.com/cm/images/6.jpg*www.coolermaster.outervision.com/cm/images/W.jpg



Anybody???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2014)

APC 600VA should be enough for 95% of the time but will be cutting it very close at 100% system load assuming nothing else is connected to ups(monitor,speaker etc).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> APC 600VA should be enough for 95% of the time but will be cutting it very close at 100% system load assuming nothing else is connected to ups(monitor,speaker etc).



So APC 600VA is enough even with the following config with this monitor attached.
*If APC 600VA is not enough for the monitor then APC 800VA is enough,Please suggest me in this regard.
*
 Intel Core i3 4130, 
Gigabyte B85M-D3H, 
Gainward GTX650Ti Boost 2GB, 
Kingston  V+200 240GB SSD, 
Corsair TX650M, 
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz RED, 
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW, 
Antec Tricool 120mm 3 BLUE LED Fans,  
Cooler Master 140mm 2 BLUE LED Fans, 
*Dell ST2220L LED*.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2014)

better get APC 800VA to be on safe side.600VA will be enough for your setup+monitor at moderate load but no guarantee at 100% load.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 13, 2014)

Better to go for 800VA.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2014)

I already bought APC 600VA UPS @ 2100. I hope the UPS will support my RIG.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2014)

just for safety don't connect speakers to ups.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 14, 2014)

No one connects speakers to UPS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2014)

some might do,you never know.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> just for safety don't connect speakers to ups.



I connect only the cabinet and the monitor only.I think so 600VA is enough as my processor is 4130.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep, it should be

- - - Updated - - -

You have a 650Ti Boost connected? If so then if there is power cut during gaming then you probably wont get any backup. Else while not gaming you would get around 4-5 Mins easily.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2014)

^^not true.from anandtech review on a test setup with Intel Core i7-3960X @ 4.3GHz:
AnandTech | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost Review: Bringing Balance To The Force
289w total system power consumption while running BF3.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Yep, it should be
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> You have a 650Ti Boost connected? If so then if there is power cut during gaming then you probably wont get any backup. Else while not gaming you would get around 4-5 Mins easily.



So I won't get backup while gaming right and what is the right UPS which will support even while gaming? Is it 800VA or 1100VA?

APC 800VA is 4400 where as APC 1100VA is 5400.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^not true.from anandtech review on a test setup with Intel Core i7-3960X @ 4.3GHz:
> AnandTech | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost Review: Bringing Balance To The Force
> 289w total system power consumption while running BF3.



Then why does my system shut down immediately if I am gaming and power goes off? I hardly get 10 seconds backup while gaming.
Why so?

- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> So I won't get backup while gaming right and what is the right UPS which will support even while gaming? Is it 800VA or 1100VA?
> 
> APC 800VA is 4400 where as APC 1100VA is 5400.



Then APC 1100VA is a better option.
But you have already bought APC 600VA, so why dont you check yourself if there is any such problem.
While gaming, switch off the mains and see if the UPS is able to backup. If you get 1-2 mins then its enough for shutting down you PC safely.
But I dont even get 1 min backup while gaming.

- - - Updated - - -

Mine is VGUARD 600VA though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

My APC 600VA is not giving any backup while gaming and while normal browsing its giving 2 mins backup.
I will get APC 1100VA UPS @ 5400 in the future and sell off my new APC 600VA UPS bought @2100 just 2 days ago.


----------



## icebags (Apr 15, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *Is APC 600VA enough for my system or do I need 1100VA UPS?*


r u thinking about running prime95 + gpu stress + all drives with capacitor aged smps from ups ?  

436 is possibly the maximum power requirement for your system, normally it will consume 80-90w (idle) to 250-300 (gaming). so, any 600VA will do the job. just check the battery, lead acid battery lasts ~3yrs, and in their last days, they tend to fail very sooner than usual.

if ur ups is older than 2.5 years, and not giving proper backup, have ur battery changed with one new ups battery at local dealer's.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

backup time depends on battery inside ups & it decreases with time.most ups batteries start giving up at heavy load after 2 years of usage.i already suggested to get 800VA as 600VA might not be able to cut it at heavy load & that is what happened.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> backup time depends on battery inside ups & it decreases with time.most ups batteries start giving up at heavy load after 2 years of usage.i already suggested to get 800VA as 600VA might not be able to cut it at heavy load & that is what happened.



Can I use a 800VA battery from my previous HP 800VA UPS for my present APC 600VA UPS so that it might support the heavy load.
I bought the APC 600VA UPS as I have only 2.3k in my pocket.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> r u thinking about running prime95 + gpu stress + all drives with capacitor aged smps from ups ?
> 
> 436 is possibly the maximum power requirement for your system, normally it will consume 80-90w (idle) to 250-300 (gaming). so, any 600VA will do the job. just check the battery, lead acid battery lasts ~3yrs, and in their last days, they tend to fail very sooner than usual.
> 
> if ur ups is older than 2.5 years, and not giving proper backup, have ur battery changed with one new ups battery at local dealer's.



This is a new APC 600VA UPS bought just 2 days ago for 2.1k at CTC,Secunderabad.
While playing skyrim it is not giving any backup.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

if those batteries can fit inside APS then there should be no issues but you have to take your ups to local technician & doing so will void the warranty i think.better ask APC customer care about this.better option would be to just sell APC(2 days old so should get good price) & HP ups batteries.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if those batteries can fit inside APS then there should be no issues but you have to take your ups to local technician & doing so will void the warranty i think.better ask APC customer care about this.better option would be to just sell APC(2 days old so should get good price) & HP ups batteries.



It will certainly void warranty which is 2 years so no need to poke with anything now.
Thanks [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] I never thought of selling the both the APC UPS and HP UPS.In a month I will get sufficient money and sell these off and get a APC 1100VA UPS @ 5400.


----------



## icebags (Apr 15, 2014)

even if u are getting 2 mins backup that means 600VA is doing its job. but if u want to game with ups, u need a bigger battery.

apparently computer ups dont come with such bigger battery options, unless u r pro enough to connect a car battery / inverter battery of same voltage rating to ups.

ups is there for u to comfortably save the work before power goes off. if u want constant supply, consider home inverter.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

icebags said:


> even if u are getting 2 mins backup that means 600VA is doing its job. but if u want to game with ups, u need a bigger battery.
> 
> apparently computer ups dont come with such bigger battery options, unless u r pro enough to connect a car battery / inverter battery of same voltage rating to ups.
> 
> ups is there for u to comfortable save the work before power goes off. if u want constant supply, consider home inverter.



Thanks for your suggestion [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION] but I just need to save my settings while playing any games that's all I want. So will go with APC 1100VA UPS later next month by selling of both the APC and HP UPS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION],that is for moderate load but he said no backup when gaming.it means at that time his system power load is more than what 600VA ups can provide(since it is brand new it definitely is power load).


----------



## icebags (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
 post 17 i think he said 2 mins backup while gaming. 600VA means the ups is qualified for lets say 200V with 3Amps AC line load or 2.72Amps @ 220V.

600VA itself doesn't say anything about battery backup. but 600 VA is well above 300W load qualification.

he just needs big batteries, which es expected with 1100VA ups.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION],i guess you missed this somehow:


> My APC 600VA is not giving any backup while gaming and while normal browsing its giving 2 mins backup.





> This is a new APC 600VA UPS bought just 2 days ago for 2.1k at CTC,Secunderabad.
> While playing skyrim it is not giving any backup.


----------



## icebags (Apr 15, 2014)

hmmm i misread. 

if a new ups is giving 2 mins backup when idle, then the ups has something wrong. cause i get ~3-5 mins backup for my overclocked c2d and a higher power hungry card from local smartpower 600va ups while playing bf3 or bf4.

send it for rma.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

icebags said:


> hmmm i misread.
> 
> if a new ups is giving 2 mins backup when idle, then the ups has something wrong. cause i get ~3-5 mins backup for my overclocked c2d and a higher power hungry card from local smartpower 600va ups while playing bf3 or bf4.
> 
> send it for rma.



My HP 800VA used to give me 5 mins backup while using Core 2 Duo + GTX9800 + 4GB + Viewsonic 19" + Cooler Master 600 watts SMPS but when I bought this new PC in 2013 which is Core i3 4130 + GTX650Ti Boost + 8GB + Corsair TX860M + Dell ST2220L Monitor the new APC 600VA UPS is not at all giving any backup while gaming as its load capacity is 360watts while my actual load is 438 watts. So I need a APC 1100VA UPS or APC 800VA UPS at most.

Will using  a lower power PSU like Corsair CS450M have any effect on the backup or load capacity of my new APC 600VA UPS. Will it give backup while gaming if I decrease my PSU wattage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

^^using lower power PSU will not reduce your actual system load.the only difference,compared to a higher power PSU,will be that a lower power PSU will be more loaded/taxed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2014)

Link:CyberPower BackUP BU 1000 UPS Price: Buy CyberPower BackUP BU 1000 UPS Online in India - Infibeam.com

How is this UPS? Anybody knows this or used it? My total system wattage is 463w including the 22" monitor.

This CyberPower BackUP BU 1000 UPS is 1k cheaper than APC 1100VA.
Should I go with this? Please suggest...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Then why does my system shut down immediately if I am gaming and power goes off? I hardly get 10 seconds backup while gaming.
> Why so?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



is it slender plus model?? remember Vguard provides 300W(slender plus.. not sure of other models.) unlike 360W of apc.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> is it slender plus model?? remember Vguard provides 300W(slender plus.. not sure of other models.) unlike 360W of apc.



Nope, mine is SESTO Dx 600, its 360W model.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Nope, mine is SESTO Dx 600, its 360W model.



i can not find it on their official website though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 17, 2014)

Link:*CyberPower BackUP BU 1000 UPS Price: Buy CyberPower BackUP BU 1000 UPS Online in India - Infibeam.com*

How is this UPS? Anybody knows this or used it? My Total PC Wattage(load) is 463w including the 22" monitor.

This *CyberPower BackUP BU 1000 UPS* is actually 1k cheaper than APC 1100VA but I have never seen it anywhere in any Indian Forums.

Should I go with this? Please suggest...                         

*My Config:*

1)Intel Core i3 4130, 
2)Gigabyte B85M-D3H, 
3)Gainward GTX650Ti Boost 2GB, 
4)Kingston  V+200 240GB SSD, 
5)Corsair VS550, 
6)Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz RED, 
7)Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW, 
8)Antec Tricool 120mm 3 BLUE LED Fans,  
9)Cooler Master 140mm 2 BLUE LED Fans, 
 10)Dell ST2220L 22" LED Monitor.


*Total PC Wattage(Load):* *463w*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2014)

cyberpower is a known company abroad so looks good.this model is listed on their EU site:
*www.cyberpower-eu.com/products/ups_systems/bu/bu.htm

this is a poll result but with a different cyberpower model:
*lifehacker.com/most-popular-battery-backup-ups-unit-cyberpower-1350-1467352240


----------

